

Researchers have demonstrated a simple artificial neural circuit - fortepianissimo
http://www.news.ucsb.edu/2015/015416/artificial-brain-important-step

======
fintler
It doesn't get into the fact that they're using memristors until paragraph 8.
They should really put that up front and center -- simple artificial neural
circuits are old hat. :)

------
jostmey
So they can scale up the strength of a connection. Can they also scale down
the strength of a connection? You can't build a properly functioning neural
network unless you dial the strength of the connection both up and down.

